# how many peacocks in a 100 gal



## zack25 (May 10, 2008)

this is a all male tank,i would say i have 18 fish,a few are haps but nothing gets over 7 inch the rest is all fo male peacocks,the tank does not look full at all,just wondering what ppl think is a good number iv heard less and more


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## zack25 (May 10, 2008)

60x18x20


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

i would say 25, but if you have good filtration maybe 30. you could always go more becuase if you get a jerk or 2 you may have to remove them. so i say go with more and let the sorting begin. :drooling:


----------



## Aqua Jack (Sep 14, 2007)

Just a suggestion - I have 35 male peacocks and 3 synodonis in a 180 gal well aerated and filtered tank. I probably could add another five but I feel that it would be a push. These male peacocks were hand selected from a reputable dealer, paying close attention to avoiding 
look-alikes. The process with me took place over weeks.


----------



## zack25 (May 10, 2008)

IM GOING TO a 150 now with about 35 fish


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Aqua Jack said:


> Just a suggestion - I have 35 male peacocks and 3 synodonis in a 180 gal well aerated and filtered tank. I probably could add another five but I feel that it would be a push. These male peacocks were hand selected from a reputable dealer, paying close attention to avoiding
> look-alikes. The process with me took place over weeks.


post pics please!


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

zack25 said:


> this is a all male tank,i would say i have 18 fish,a few are haps but nothing gets over 7 inch the rest is all fo male peacocks,the tank does not look full at all,just wondering what ppl think is a good number iv heard less and more


I believe I have the same tank as you (Ocean View?). I currently have 15 fish in my tank. Most are small but I do have a couple of larger ones. _How large are the fish in your tank currently?_ You have to look foward to the end when ALL of these fish are adults pushing 5-7" (5-11" in my case :wink. I'm suffering with the same empty look, but I'll max out at no more than 20 total fish. Think of the end results or with overstocking all of the possible aggression and filtration issues. If you do go with the 150 instead, your number sounds about right, or maybe 30. Just my point of view... 

btw. I already had a bad issue with similar colored peacocks, so be careful with that as well.

Stock: 
Baenschi (3in)
Red (2in) 
Fryeri (6in) 
Phenochilus (6in)
Taiwan Reef (4.5in)
Borleyi - red(4in) 
Moorii (3.5in)
Taeniolatus (3.5in) 
Electra (3.5in) 
Borleyi - yellow(3in) 
Fryeri Lumbaulo (3in)
Lithobates (3in) 
Electra Blackfin Makonde (3in) 
Moorii (2.5in)
Melas (2in)


----------



## zack25 (May 10, 2008)

i have the 155 setup now so in a few weeks ill move them to it there will be 30 fish after i get the rest everything i have a f0 males think the color is better pluse to many ppl photo chop pics and the fish look nothin like they do in the pic


----------

